# New Thermal Paste increase performance?



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello, i've had my laptop for about 3 years and ive noticed a decline in its performance. I also noticed when reseating the video card at 1 point that the thermal paste was hard as a rock and the heat sink is barely attached to it. If i reapplied thermal paste would i possibly see a great increase in performance? If so, i have a few questions. How do i get the old thermal paste off being as hard as it is and how does one apply new thermal paste properly. Is there a good tutorial for this somewhere?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a special paste remover you can get at the sametime you buy the thermal paste Arctic Silver is good.

You should also get a can of air and blow the Heatsink out.......


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

But will i see an increase in performance or not really? My computer has no overheating problems, at least none that makes it crash or give me errors.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If your PC is running fine for your needs and is not getting very hot and shutting down or freezing...then if its not broken don't fix it.


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

It's not running fine, im getting huge fps spikes in video games, and some games that ran flawlessly before now get fps lag.


----------



## trec-1 (May 25, 2010)

Changing thermal paste on your processor will not cause it to calculate faster, neither will it affect the performance of your video card.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is this Online or Offline or both and have you noticed it getting hot?


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if it gets hot at all, but thats the only thing that comes to mind as to why my laptop has decreased in performance over the years. How can i check the temperature? If its not the temperature is this just what happens to computers as they age?


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

When was your last really good defrag.
Fragmentation on a large scale can cause slowness since the machine has to search for the info it needs.


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

I always defrag, and i dont notice any increase in performance afterwards. I think what i really need help with is trying to figure out if theres something wrong on my laptop that is making it perform so far under par then it use to.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Download and install hwmonitor 
and see what the temps etc are....take a reading when not running the game CPU(core) and GPU Video card and post them.

Then run the game for 10min or so and take another reading post the results


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

I ran the program and i think this is the log you'd want to see. Note i've had the computer on for awhile and had the game running before i started up (running for about 30 mins.)

CPUID HWMonitor Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

HWMonitor version	1.1.6.0

Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model m15x (0x0000014B - 0x000031E0)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor NS
LPCIO Vendor ID 0xFF02
LPCIO Chip ID 0xFC
LPCIO Revision ID	0x66
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E
Config Mode LDN 0x9
Config Mode registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	FC 11 00 00 00 00 00 66 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	ACPI
Temperature 0	86°C (186°F) [0xE08] (THRM)

Hardware monitor	Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7700
Temperature 0	81°C (177°F) [0x13] (Core #0)
Temperature 1	85°C (184°F) [0xF] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT
Temperature 0	81°C (177°F) (GPU Core)

Hardware monitor	Hitachi HTS722020K9A
Temperature 0	49°C (120°F) [0x31] (Assembly)

Hardware monitor	Battery 1
Voltage 0	12.24 Volts [0x2FCF] (Current Voltage)
Capacity 0	56160 mWh [0xDB60] (Designed Capacity)
Capacity 1	49993 mWh [0xC349] (Full Charge Capacity)
Capacity 2	49993 mWh [0xC349] (Current Capacity)
Level 0 11 pc [0x59] (Wear Level)
Level 1 100 pc [0x64] (Charge Level)

Hardware monitor	Battery 2

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
-- Core 0	
-- Thread 0	0
-- Core 1	
-- Thread 0	1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7700
Codename Merom
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.40GHz
Package (platform ID)	Socket P (478) (0x7)
CPUID 6.F.B
Extended CPUID 6.F
Core Stepping G0
Technology 65 nm
Core Speed 2393.4 MHz
Multiplier x FSB	12.0 x 199.4 MHz
Rated Bus speed 797.8 MHz
Stock frequency 2400 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T, VT-x
L1 Data cache 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 4096 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 6.0x - 12.0x
Max VID 1.238 V


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea your temps are way up on CPU and graphics card....so looks like a heat issue.


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

So this is a huge problem? Is this causing the pc to under perform? How can i go about fixing this?

Edit: i turned off the game and such and now its

Hardware monitor	ACPI
Temperature 0	70°C (157°F) [0xD68] (THRM)

Hardware monitor	Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7700
Temperature 0	63°C (145°F) [0x25] (Core #0)
Temperature 1	66°C (150°F) [0x22] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT
Temperature 0	76°C (168°F) (GPU Core)

Hardware monitor	Hitachi HTS722020K9A
Temperature 0	52°C (125°F) [0x34] (Assembly)

Hardware monitor	Battery 1
Voltage 0	12.24 Volts [0x2FCD] (Current Voltage)
Capacity 0	56160 mWh [0xDB60] (Designed Capacity)
Capacity 1	49993 mWh [0xC349] (Full Charge Capacity)
Capacity 2	49993 mWh [0xC349] (Current Capacity)
Level 0 11 pc [0x59] (Wear Level)
Level 1 100 pc [0x64] (Charge Level)

Hardware monitor	Battery 2


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes when the CPU and Video card get too hot they will run a lot slower.Like I suggested before get a can of air from your local PC store and blowout the heatsink....you can try this first as you do not need to dismantle anything. You could also get a laptop cooler that fits underneath the laptop.

Best solution would be to replace the thermal paste and do all the above.


----------



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

So i assume this guy doesn't know what he's talking about:



trec said:


> Changing thermal paste on your processor will not cause it to calculate faster, neither will it affect the performance of your video card.


And if that is true i guess performing this maintenance will have a high chance of increasing my performance. Thank you. I will try this.

Arctic silver is the paste and what should i use to clean off the old hard paste. I remember it being hard as cement, how am i going to get that off?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

They are many products for cleaning off old thermal paste but isopropyl alcohol works well.

And I would seriuosly consider a Laptop cooler...just google laptop coolers


----------



## llOriginll (Dec 27, 2008)

> So i assume this guy doesn't know what he's talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he's right in the sense of thermal paste will not adversely increase the performance of your system. What it does do in this instance is give you a stable system as obviously the old stuff has ceased working. That's more like returning it to it's intended performance, rather than increasing it 

And the manufacturer of your laptop probably sadly used cheap paste, the stuff reccomended in this thread is good stuff, that or Thermalright (bit difficult to spread I find though so for you Artic is probably better).


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

the age of the laptop might have some thing to do with it.. . it might help if you give your laptop a thorough cleaning. make sure the fans are clean of dust and dirt. and get a laptop cooler.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Well for one thing don't many intel CPUs throttle them selves to stop overheating. When they get too hot aren't they supposed to slow down to keep cool?


----------

